# RS6 Rear Spoiler



## brewnami (Jul 15, 2010)

My buddy just bought a 2004 4.2 A6 and wants to buy that lip/spoiler on the RS6, however the OEM part is stupid money. Does anyone know where I could locate one for a reasonable price? Doesn't need to be OEM, but the same style. 

Thanks!


----------

